# portsmouth bilbao ferry- a quick question



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

can anyone tell me how long the crossing is these days Bilbao-Portsmouth? P&O website playing up last night and I want to find out roughly when the ferry leaving at 13.15 next Tuesday will arrive in Portsmouth on Wednesday! Exact time not crucial, but is it still 36 hours or has it got faster recently??!


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

From memory it gets in to Portsmouth about 16.30 the next day. (Its quicker than the journey out)


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Ruthiebabe,we used it in march this year,twenty nine hours sailing time Bilbao to Portsmouth.


----------



## motorhomenomads (May 1, 2005)

you really think its cheaper to drive all the way down thru france,?




note 

advert removed by mods


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi ruthiebabe,

You probably have the information by now but if not, according to the website the 13.15 departure arrives 17.15 on Wednesday. Hope this helps.

Anne


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks all. Have a good weekend.


----------

